# Job Opportunity in P.A.



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi all, I know a lot of you are new techs trying to break into IT so just thought I'd throw an opportunity out there for anyone in the area. As some of you know I'm going to be working on a project over the weekend (system imaging/refreshing then helpdesk support). I received this e-mail from one of the recruiters. 

"All,

I’m going to apologize in advance for a second email but I really wanted to reach out and ask if anyone has/knows any other technicians that are looking for work, we are in need of several people. I am going to make a list below of the areas that we currently have open and I would greatly appreciate anyone’s referral.

Harrisburg, PA
Hershey, PA
Lancaster, PA
Mount Joy, PA
Quarryville, PA
Cornwall, PA
Lebanon, PA
York, PA
Reading, PA
Allentown, PA
Paradise, PA

Thank you,"

So if anyone's interested or in the area and qualified, let me know and I can get you in contact with the recruiter


----------



## sapikest (Mar 29, 2009)

i wish i was in PA


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

I actually live in PA, and I work in Harrisburg, but I had no time to do this.

Damn my schedule!


----------



## SportsITjunkie (Mar 8, 2011)

what qualifications do they want?


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Its over now but the recruiter asked me what certs I had and as soon as I said A+ he was like "oh yeah yeah this will be easy stuff for you then." So I dunno if I would have gotten the project without the A+ or not. I'm guessing probably not though. I have another little follow up job on May 9th. Going to be taking apart and packaging unused computers and servers at the bank. Not great pc experience in and of itself but the moneys good (to me, probably not to some of you though lol) and hopefully if they see I do a good job I'll get called for more work . That's what I'm hoping anyway...I have a reference from one of their lead techs so hopefully that will help as well.


----------



## SMDorsey33 (May 13, 2011)

Tim I am considering moving back to South New Jersey and want a get a job before I come back home. My father works for the Philadelphia Community College as a Network Engineer, he said he could get me on as a Tech


----------



## lfcgeorge (Jun 6, 2010)

I wonder if they would take me (from the UK) and get me a working permit for the USA? I would happily work in that company! :grin:


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

tim19889 said:


> Its over now but the recruiter asked me what certs I had and as soon as I said A+ he was like "oh yeah yeah this will be easy stuff for you then." So I dunno if I would have gotten the project without the A+ or not. I'm guessing probably not though. I have another little follow up job on May 9th. Going to be taking apart and packaging unused computers and servers at the bank. Not great pc experience in and of itself but the moneys good (to me, probably not to some of you though lol) and hopefully if they see I do a good job I'll get called for more work . That's what I'm hoping anyway...I have a reference from one of their lead techs so hopefully that will help as well.


That's what I am doing at Swedish mostly with Denali. Unpacking and setting up computer equipment and thin terminals as well as medical equipment. Its great experience! I am hoping to move up in the company for Denali.


----------

